
Introducing NestSquare.com - nestsquare
We are launching NestSquare.com in few days. NestSquare wants to be your one-stop platform to find and book professionally-managed short-stay accommodation, suites and hotels in Africa.<p>NestSquare wants to be the platform that bring the best of BnBs and Hotels in Africa together. It’s going to combine the best of AirBnb with the best of Booking.com.<p>Launching in few days.<p>We are super excited about this project&#x2F;mission and will be glad getting advise and insights from experienced founders. Please send us your tips&#x2F;advise to [olatunjee {at} nestsquare.com].<p>Thanks in advance.<p>Medium Post here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;nestsquare&#x2F;introducing-nestsquare-com-a86f2705690c
======
nestsquare
Medium Post here: [https://medium.com/nestsquare/introducing-nestsquare-
com-a86...](https://medium.com/nestsquare/introducing-nestsquare-
com-a86f2705690c)

The website will be hosted at
[http://www.nestsquare.com](http://www.nestsquare.com)

